# Mein Leben und Ich



## 5Heiko12 (21. August 2015)

Schönen guten Tag Community,

 

ich hab ein Problem und zwar: Mir macht mein Beruf nur noch sehr wenig Spaß.

 

Zu meiner Vorgeschichte, ich bin Industriemechaniker, also die die sich dreckig machen um Industriemaschinen wieder zum laufen zu bringen.

Nach meiner Ausbildung hab ich echt oft den Betrieb gewechselt, bin anscheinend zu blöd einfachste Dinge zu erkennen und zu machen. Jedenfalls hab ich dann mal nachgedacht und kam auf die Idee. HEY! machste deine fachhochschulreife. GEsagt getan und fast verkackt. Ein Schnitt von 3,5 spricht für sich.

In meiner geistigen Umnachtung gings dann weiter, hab mich für den Handwerksmeister angemeldet, alles supii. Nur 1er und 2er geschrieben aber hey, weils so schön ist glatt durch die Prüfung gefallen und zwei Jahre für die Katze,

Jetzt sitze ich hier, nur eine ausbildung mit einem beruf der mir nur mäßig spaß macht und am überlegen wie es jetzt weiter geht.

 

In meiner familie gibt es ein maschinenbautechniker, hat ne schöne arbeit. arbeitet sich nicht kaputt alles supi bei dem. Nur die schule ist sehr anstregend und ich würde auch ganz gern von daheim ausziehn. zwei dinge die da dagegen sprechen, weil ich A faul bin und B dann kein Geld für miete verdien.

 

Dann muss eine neue Ausbildung her, nur was??? Meine gedanken gingen von Industriekaufmann bis Informatiker... Warum die beiden?! Ganz einfach, in der Schule hatte ich Buchhaltung und so en bissle mehr, allerdings gibt es ein Problem. Ich bin ein sehr scheues wesen. Mit anderen Rede ich nur wenn es sein muss und auch dann nur das nötigste. Was diesen Beruf eigentlich schon wieder ausschließt.

Informatiker hmm wieso auch nicht. Seit beginn meiner geistigen Aufzeichnung saß ich immer nur vorm PC, anfangs nur in der Gaming Schine aber mittlerweile löse ich software probleme mit hilfe von google ganz gut allein. mein rechner hab ich mir auch selbst zusammengebaut und immer wieder nachgerüstet. von dem her supiii nur kann man viel sagen. Papier ist geduldig, ich kann es nicht nachweißen das ich das alles getan habe.

 

Wie ihr sehen könnt, habe ich nun folgendes Problem! Was tun?!

 

Technikerschule mit dem hintergrund das ich mit abstand der faulste mensch auf gottes erden bin

Industriekaufmann wo eigentlich meine Art total dagegen spricht, was ich auch schon mehr oder weniger ausgeschlossen habe

Informatiker, wo ich schon sehr viel in meiner freizeit und hobbymäßig gemacht habe, aber es nicht belegen kann.

 

Ich würde ja jetzt sagen, 1, 2 oder 3. Aber in meinem fall bin ich echt grade sehr ratlos und würde deswegen gerne eure Meinungen erfahren.

 

Freundliche und verwirrte Grüße

 

Heiko


----------



## Schrottinator (21. August 2015)

1 oder 2


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. August 2015)

Müsste doch genug Motivation sein mit 30 nicht mehr bei Mami wohnen zu wollen oder?


----------



## Nexilein (21. August 2015)

Also "PC-Zusammenschrauben" und "Software-Probleme-Lösen" ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das, was ich von einem Azubi erwarten würde der Fachinformatiker werden möchte.

Als der "faulste mensch auf gottes erden" und einer 3,x im Fach-Abi würde ich auch nicht unbedingt etwas kaufmännisches machen. Nicht weil es so anspruchsvoll ist, sondern eher weil man bei dem relativ niedrigen Anspruch in erster Linie durch Fleiß und Begabung punkten muss.

 

Und gerade nach einer Ausbildung mit der man im Beruf nicht glücklich geworden ist, würde ich ich mich jetzt nicht aus finanziellen Gründen auf irgend eine andere Ausbildung stürzen.

-> Techniker-Schule und hoffen, dass der Knoten irgendwann aufgeht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2015)

Hab deinen Beitrag nicht 100%ig gelesen, meine aber zu wissen, was dein Problem ist. Mir ging es während meiner (Fach) - Abi Zeit ähnlich. Schlechte Noten geschrieben, irgendwie nen 3,4er Schnitt hinbekommen und im Anschluss wie aus Wunder nen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen (nach Praktikum). Kurz darauf (~1 Jahr im Betrieb) hab ich die Ausbildung abgebrochen, weil es wirklich das langweiligste war, was ich je in meinem ganzen Leben getan habe. 0 Spaß, wenig Abwechslung und eintönige Arbeit. 

 

Ausbildung abgebrochen, soziales Jahr gestartet, mit Kindern gearbeitet, hat Spaß gemacht und daran dann die Erzieher Ausbildung geknüpft. Anfangs noch ziemlich öde, irgendwann kamen dann die guten Klausuren. Am Ende nen Schnitt (Qualifikations-Niveau 6, also gleichzusetzen mit Bachelor/FW/Meister/Whatever) von 2,1. 

 

tl;dr - Arsch hoch kriegen und nicht vor sich hin rotten. Ich bin jetzt fast 24, Hab schon einiges an Bereiche kennengelernt. Und wenn man dann halt seine Ausbildung/Job kündigen muss, dann ist das so.


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2015)

Man darf die Meisterprüfung nicht wiederholen?


----------



## 5Heiko12 (23. August 2015)

Entschuldigt das ich jetzt erst antworte ich lag krank im bett.

 

*Thema Technikerschule:*

 

Ja da bin ich derzeit am Sachen zusammensuchen. Nur ist halt die Frage, ob ich das überhaupt hinkriegen würde. Wobei hinkriegen bestimmt, ist ja nicht so schwer in Schnitt von 3,5 hinzukriegen. Wenn ich so an meine Fachhochschulreife denke. Das Ding ist halt nur, es gibt so viele Techniker da kann man sich als Betriebsinhaber die Rosinen rauspicken, da bringt mir dann ein schlechter Schnitt nichts. So nach dem Motto hauptsache mal gemacht. Ich weiß das ich das schleifen lassen würde, eben weil ich so faul bin.

 

*Thema Meisterschule:*

 

Doch die darf die jetzt noch drei mal wiederholen, die Sache ist nur die. Auch wenn man das nochmal angeht kann man nicht sicher sein das zu bestehen. Da zwischen dem was die Schule unterrichtet und dem was die Kammer prüft, Welten liegen. Bestes Beispiel ein Schüler wie ich, schreibt in den Arbeiten nur 1er und 2er und fällt durch die praktische Prüfung. Das könnte dann im nächsten Jahr theoretisch auch wieder passieren, wobei ich da ja schon weiß was theoretisch kommen kann.

_Aussage von Lehrern: Wir unterrichten Blind, Sie wissen nicht was die Kammer fordert und decken nur das ab wo Sie meinen was dran kommt._

 

Deswegen ist mein Unmut der Handwerkskammer gegenüber nur mehr als berechtigt. Ich würde es ja gern nochmal probiern aber so überlege ich es mir dreimal.

 

Was auch noch hinzukommt ist folgendes:

 

Wenn ich mich für die Schule anmelde und dann die Arbeit verliere was ja unter Zeitarbeitern durchaus passieren kann, stehe ich ohne arbeit da und hab Prüfungsgebühren vor meiner nase die sich so bei knappen 1000€ bewegen. Und im Handwerklichen Bereich ist es in sehr vielen Betrieben so das min. Früh,- und Spätschicht gearbeitet wird. Was eine Arbeitsfindung aufgrund der Meisterschule in Teilzeit ab 17 Uhr abends sehr sehr schwer macht.

 

Da ist guter Rat teuer, was meint ihr den da dazu?

 

Freundliche Grüße

 

Heiko


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2015)

Guter Rat? Krieg' den Arsch hoch, Faulheit ist *keine* Ausrede geschweige denn Erklärung Dinge nicht zu tun, gerade wenn es um etwas so zukunftsbestimmendes wie die Ausbildung und die spätere Arbeit geht.

 

Wenn ich deinen Text so lese, hast du doch auch schon keinen Bock auf den Industriemechaniker gehabt ("der nur mäßig Spaß macht") und wolltest dann darauf aufbauend den Meister ablegen, der dir - entgegen deiner persönlichen Einschätzung mit Menschen nicht so gut zu können - noch zusätzlich Personalverantwortung beschert hätte. 

 

Ganz ehrlich, du bist meiner Meinung nach arg am schwimmen, hast keinen Plan von deiner Zukunft und erwartest von wildfremden Menschen, die dich weder kennen noch einschätzen können, Ratschläge für die wegweisende Richtung deiner Ausbildung? Das wird nicht funktionieren.

 

Vielleicht wirfst du hier einen Blick drauf. Orientierung scheint das zu sein, wovon dir am meisten fehlt. 

http://www.berufsorientierungsprogramm.de/html/de/index.php


----------



## Patiekrice (23. August 2015)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn ich mich für die Schule anmelde und dann die Arbeit verliere was ja unter Zeitarbeitern durchaus passieren kann, stehe ich ohne arbeit da und hab Prüfungsgebühren vor meiner nase die sich so bei knappen 1000€ bewegen. Und im Handwerklichen Bereich ist es in sehr vielen Betrieben so das min. Früh,- und Spätschicht gearbeitet wird. Was eine Arbeitsfindung aufgrund der Meisterschule in Teilzeit ab 17 Uhr abends sehr sehr schwer macht.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 

Meistens plant man ja seinen Meister zu machen länger im Vorraus, legt sich natürlich dann dafür etwas Geld zurück und nimmt sich für die Zeit, in der man dann den Meister macht, eine Auszeit vom "normalen Berufsleben".

So haben es die Meister gemacht, die ich kenne. Ansonsten ist dem Beitrag von Noxiel nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. August 2015)

Ich finde es toll, dass du Marceline als Avatar hast.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. August 2015)

^v^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. August 2015)

besser als noxiel seinen zweiten post kann man es nicht mehr sagen

 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Guter Rat? Krieg' den Arsch hoch, Faulheit ist *keine* Ausrede geschweige denn Erklärung Dinge nicht zu tun, gerade wenn es um etwas so zukunftsbestimmendes wie die Ausbildung und die spätere Arbeit geht.
> 
> 
> 
> .............


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. August 2015)

Nach meiner Ausbildung hab ich echt oft den Betrieb gewechselt, bin anscheinend zu blöd einfachste Dinge zu erkennen und zu machen. 
 

Also entweder den Beruf weiterverfolgen und lernen ihn gut ausführen zu können, oder eine andere Richtung einschlagen. *Nicht *weiterbilden in einem Beruf in dem die Grundlagen Schwierigkeiten bereiten.

 

Faulheit, ist in der Tat keine Ausrede, es ist aber durchaus so das Menschen unterschiedlich begabt sind.

 

Wenn du deinen Arsch hochkriegst, stell sicher das er sich in die Richtung bewegt. <3


----------



## Thoor (23. August 2015)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Guter Rat? Krieg' den Arsch hoch, Faulheit ist *keine* Ausrede geschweige denn Erklärung Dinge nicht zu tun, gerade wenn es um etwas so zukunftsbestimmendes wie die Ausbildung und die spätere Arbeit geht.


 

Nimm dir den Rat mal zu Herzen. Denn mit selbstverschuldeter Faulheit und einer "Mir ist alles egal" Attitüde wirst du keine Ausbildung ordentlich absolvieren. Mit Glück langts dann zum Regal einräumen bei Aldi. Aber glücklich wirste so nicht.

 

Ich würde dir raten zu einer Berufsberatung in deiner Nähe zu gehen. Die können dich dort sicherlich besser und auf deine Bedürfnisse, respektive deinen Charakter, zugeschnitten beraten.

 

Egal was du machst, hauptsache du machst es richtig!


----------



## Zuhlina (2. September 2015)

Natürlich ist es immer leicht Jemanden zu raten er soll "einfach mal den Arsch hoch kriegen", aber ohne Ziel?

Wer bitte verfolgt energisch einen Weg ohne ein Ziel zu haben?

 

Ich kann das Anliegen gut verstehen und es schadet nicht sich mit anderen über seine Probleme auszutauschen, vor allem wenn es so schön anonym wie im Forum geht.

GERADE wild Fremde sind da manchmal nicht verkehrt um die eigene Selbstreflexion voran zu treiben.

OHNE jetzt in die falsche Richtung weisen zu wollen, aber ein Psychologe macht auch nicht viel mehr als die Reflexion des Klienten anzuregen, was meist deswegen so gut funktioniert WEIL der Psychologe ein wild Fremder ist.

Soviel dazu aber sei es drum!

 

Zu allererst finde ich es sehr gut dass du dein Fachabi bestanden hast! Und die Note, naja ich hab viiiieeeele Leute an der Uni kennen gelernt die 1er oder 2er Zeugnisse im Abitur/Matura hatten aber naja....etwas...wie soll ich sagen.. nicht sehr "talentiert" im Bezug auf geistige Agilität waren 

Sein wir ehrlich JEDER von uns weiß es, das deutsche Schulsystem taugt wenig um die Fähigkeiten eines Individuum herauszustellen bzw zu "bewerten", aber das wär nen anderes Thema.

 

Ich glaube es ist schwer zu sagen weshalb dir die Motivation fehlt aber anscheinend gefällt dir dein Beruf nicht.

Industriekaufmann muss nicht verkehrt sein, denn es heißt nicht dass du zwangsläufig viel kommunizieren musst.

 

Es gibt viele Bereiche gerade in größeren Unternehmen die Menschen suchen die verwaltend tätig sind ABER auch technisches Wissen (know how) mitbringen, dafür wärst du doch geeignet oder?

Was spricht dagegen sich auf solche Berufe oder einfach auch andere Bürojobs die in einem Gewerbe sind dass mir Maschinen etc zu tun hat zu bewerben?

Warum nicht einfach bewerben und zu nem Vorstellungsgespräch gehen?


----------



## Mobetz (11. Februar 2016)

Also ich würde dir vorschlagen, dass du die Entscheidung was dem Berufswunsch anbelangt, selbst triffst... :-)


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Februar 2016)

Na hoffentlich hat er das mittlerweile seit fast einem halben Jahr ;^)


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle für die Technikerschule entscheiden. Scheiß auf Faulheit, dann muss man eben mal die Pobacken zusammenkneifen. Wenigstens hast du danach was reelles in der Hand für deine Zukunft


----------

